# Glock First Responders Discount



## jparent (Mar 6, 2007)

Has anyone heard that Glock offers a discount for EMT personnel now?  It's the same discount as if you were a peace officer, let me know if you've heard anything.
-james


----------



## firecoins (Mar 6, 2007)

jparent said:


> Has anyone heard that Glock offers a discount for EMT personnel now?  It's the same discount as if you were a peace officer, let me know if you've heard anything.
> -james



what would you do with a glock on an ambulance?  <_<


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Mar 6, 2007)

I am a big fan of glocks. I own a glock 17 which is the 9mm. I have equiped it with the Lazer max which is the lazer mounted inside the slide spring.....sorry i'm drooling.....is it hot in here or what


----------



## firecoins (Mar 6, 2007)

lol  Id like to get a handgun sometime.


----------



## jparent (Mar 6, 2007)

firecoins said:


> what would you do with a glock on an ambulance?  <_<



i didn't say anything about carrying in an ambulance :wacko:


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 6, 2007)

jparent said:


> Has anyone heard that Glock offers a discount for EMT personnel now?  It's the same discount as if you were a peace officer, let me know if you've heard anything.
> -james



Have you called them and asked?  I wonder how that would work. Special factory order or something?

I was going to go pick up a Glock 17 today but got too busy at work.

(no, I don't carry on duty, but I have a whole stack of hard drives that need bullet holes.)

--
WOAH. I Googled a bit and found prices:

G17,19,26 $398.20
G22,23,27 $398.20
G31,32,33 $398.20
G21,30,36 $464.20
G20,29 $464.20
G34,35 $480.70
G37 $414.70

But you have to get in touch with a dealer that deals with law enforcement. People say "Call Glock at (770) 432-1202 and get a list of OFFICIAL "Glock Law Enforcement Dealers" in your state."

I'm going to do this tomorrow. That price on the Glock 17 is almost $200 cheaper than what the local dealer has on the sticker.

I have a Glock 22 already (40 S&W) but something in 9mm would be nice too. 9mm ammo is dirt cheap these days.


----------



## jparent (Mar 6, 2007)

fm_emt said:


> Have you called them and asked?  I wonder how that would work. Special factory order or something?
> 
> I was going to go pick up a Glock 17 today but got too busy at work.
> 
> (no, I don't carry on duty, but I have a whole stack of hard drives that need bullet holes.)




I read on a glocktalk forum and they said that its not called the LE discount anymore, its called First Responders Program and that it extends the discount to EMT/firefighters/police/military/pilots, but you need to go to a state LE dealer, i was just curious if anyone had experience with this
-james


----------



## jparent (Mar 6, 2007)

not fair, you edited your post before i finished typing, and yes thats the same prices that i saw

Edit:  Try the G19, if you're hands aren't too big it feels amazing, and conceals nice too


----------



## Guardian (Mar 6, 2007)

Emtgirl21 said:


> I am a big fan of glocks. I own a glock 17 which is the 9mm. I have equiped it with the Lazer max which is the lazer mounted inside the slide spring.....sorry i'm drooling.....is it hot in here or what



I like you.


----------



## Guardian (Mar 6, 2007)

jparent said:


> Edit:  Try the G19, if you're hands aren't too big it feels amazing, and conceals nice too



yea, I wish I'd gotten the 22 instead of the 23 for this reason.


----------



## Luno (Mar 6, 2007)

*Yep*

If you can stomach carrying a glock, well, they're not half bad weapons, and I'm going to have to be transferring to them shortly too... ugh


----------



## jparent (Mar 6, 2007)

Luno said:


> If you can stomach carrying a glock, well, they're not half bad weapons, and I'm going to have to be transferring to them shortly too... ugh



theres nothing wrong with the glock, people just need to realize its not their old revolver with a 12 pound trigger, or 911 with grip/thumb safety

i think when you transfer over, not knowing anything about your knowledge on firearms should take a little course or re-train other than just shooting with your department for the transfer

there are some definate pluses

goes bang when you want it to
17 round capacity
light
probably the most reliable pistol out right now out of the box


----------



## jparent (Mar 6, 2007)

check out www.glocktalk.com if you have any questions


----------



## mace85 (Mar 7, 2007)

*glocktalk*

Already am a member there. The Glock discount is amazing. If you guys like the 19 or the 23 try the "c" versions. The Glock 23C is a few dollars more, but shoots so much better. The 19C has almost no percievable muzzle rise. Good guns.


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 7, 2007)

Yup. I LOVE my Glock 22. I have a friend that's a die-hard 1911 guy and he has one from Springfield Armory and he just got a new Kimber as well. He has failure to feeds with both of them, and the Springfield was just refusing to cycle certain brands of ammunition. 
Now don't get me wrong, I like the 1911, but I haven't had a single problem with my Glock. Ever. And I've put several thousand rounds through it in the few years that I've had it. They're easy to break apart, easy to clean, easy to maintain. 

There's probably some little quirk that I'm blissfully unaware of, but for me, that's ok. I just do target shooting at the indoor range and we shoot old hard drives up. (Getting a CCW here in California is next to impossible... unless you're a hypocritical senator.) 
It goes 'bang' when I need it to as well. I keep it clean, properly oiled, and my cop friend is a Glock certified armorer dude too. So if something goes wonky, I can ask him. :-D


----------



## Luno (Mar 7, 2007)

*Firearms....*

"check out www.glocktalk.com if you have any questions"

Okay, jparent, I won't hold that against ya...  

"i think when you transfer over, not knowing anything about your knowledge on firearms should take a little course or re-train other than just shooting with your department for the transfer
there are some definate pluses

goes bang when you want it to (most do)
17 round capacity (in 9mm)
light (compared to?)
probably the most reliable pistol out right now out of the box (are you familiar with a revolver?)"

Okay, so I'm done poking at you, it's all in good humor, k?  Now, a little more background, I don't prefer glocks, I've qualified with them, I've deployed with them, I've carried them, I don't prefer them.  I'm used to my own poly framed pistol, however, they are too expensive to roll out.  BTW, as far as the most reliable pistol out of the box, I do have 12k through mine, without a misfeed or jam, and there was one hard primer, one more pull of the trigger resolved that.  I don't particularly care for the single pull, I also prefer DA/SA, but once again, preference.  I prefer a trigger that can be staged.  My experiences with glocks is the trigger reset is too long for followup/hammers, and the grip doesn't "feel" right to me.

And to answer your question, my prefered handgun is a Walther (not S&W) P99, AS in a .40.  Or as I refer to it, "the Glock evolved...."


----------



## jparent (Mar 7, 2007)

Luno said:


> "check out www.glocktalk.com if you have any questions"
> 
> Okay, jparent, I won't hold that against ya...
> 
> ...




What i meant by retraining with the glock specifically was because it seems a lot of people use to having a manual safety and or carrying a revolver on duty take a little bit of extra time to realize you can't touch the trigger at all until you're ready to shoot, like i said, the statement was made assuming you picked up a glock for the first time tomorrow

You can argue this but i don't think any handgun can take as much abuse as a glock can take, nor take any brand of ammunition without a hiccup, as well as be 100% ready to go out of the box, not to mention its about as easy as a revolver to maintain
the lightness was compared to other polymer framed pistols
and the g22 holds 15 i believe


----------



## Nycxice13 (Mar 8, 2007)

I like my H&K USP .45 very much, might pick up a Glock 19.


----------



## DT4EMS (Mar 8, 2007)

OK..........  

For 10 of my 11 years as a police officer............ I carried a Glock. I also purchased one for home defense.

Most people who carry a weapon, regardless of the weapon (knife, stick, gun) don't train enought with it.

I believe (due to tons of studies) people make mistakes under stress (forget to remove safety etc)

Remember the video of the WPB Florida Jewelry Store Owner who pulled the gun on a robber, forgot to take it off of safety and was shot multiple times? Spike TV plays it quite a bit.

The reason I say that is ......... A Glock will fire when you pull the trigger. Now it may not be as pretty, light or accurate as other pistols..........but I chose it over many others when I chose one to stake my life on.

Again, guns are like haircuts............ personal preference. I just happen to prefer a Glock.


----------



## m33kr0b (Mar 8, 2007)

I second Luno on the p99 


I may have to pick up a g26 since it is more concealable than my p99


----------



## Jon (Mar 15, 2007)

WOW!

I personally like the Springfield Armory XD's... the XD9, fullsize, is only a hair bigger than the Glock 19.

I'll have to keep this in mind... I may want a subcompact down the road.


I personally like the grip safety in the XD, as an added safety feature.


----------



## Nycxice13 (Mar 15, 2007)

Jon said:


> WOW!
> 
> I personally like the Springfield Armory XD's... the XD9, fullsize, is only a hair bigger than the Glock 19.
> 
> ...



The XD's are very nice, take a look at the H&K USP Compact too.


----------



## Silverado94 (Mar 15, 2007)

:huh: I never knew how many gun enthusiast there was on this website!! Now let me set you straight Smith & Wesson is the way to go. I emailed them and asked them why they don't have this special deal for First Responders and I got a email back saying they forwarded it to the marketing. Now if they dont come through I guess my next purchase will be a block oops sorry i meant Glock


----------



## Nycxice13 (Mar 16, 2007)

Smith and Wesson is alright, Glock, H&K and Beretta are all ahead as far as semi-auto's go.


----------



## chico.medic (Mar 16, 2007)

Jon said:


> WOW!
> 
> I personally like the Springfield Armory XD's... the XD9, fullsize, is only a hair bigger than the Glock 19.
> 
> ...



The XD is a fancy Glock knock off.  I have a SIG Pro SP2022 .40 S&W.  Love it!






B)

The only safety you need is your index finger.  Keep it off of the trigger until you plan on killing your target.


----------



## Silverado94 (Mar 16, 2007)

The XD's are nice but they are to top heavy for my taste. I would love to get my hands on a Sig P220 but (sigh) Wedding coming up can't afford it. (Don't worry she's worth it lol) I personally don't care what brand or what kind of gun it is if it goes Bang! everytime its a good gun in my book.


----------



## Stevo (Mar 16, 2007)

handguns cause more trouble than they're worth here

~S~


----------



## Nycxice13 (Mar 16, 2007)

Stevo said:


> handguns cause more trouble than they're worth here
> 
> ~S~



HA, try getting a permit in NYC then talk to me about trouble. Cost around 400 buck, PLUS the time you have to take off of work to go down to one police plaza, PLUS buying the pistol (which you have to do in thirty days, or your purchase order goes to crap and god help you if you need another purchase order.).


----------



## chico.medic (Mar 16, 2007)

..Arm everyone.  Do you think a guy would walk into a convenient store or a bank w/ the intention of robbing it if he knew EVERYONE inside was armed?


----------



## jparent (Mar 16, 2007)

chico.medic said:


> ..Arm everyone.  Do you think a guy would walk into a convenient store or a bank w/ the intention of robbing it if he knew EVERYONE inside was armed?



well hes guaranteed to do it at least once.. after that, who knows 
the reason they rob convenience stores is because they know its an easy score, when they could make ten fold the amount of money if they robbed a firearm store.. but you know, the guys in the gun store... have guns

About two blocks away from me is a huge indoor gun/archery/hunting store thats on two floors, there are at any given time 5-6 employees carrying


----------



## Nycxice13 (Mar 16, 2007)

Always thought it would be funny to see someone try to steal a car at a gun range.........


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 17, 2007)

Too bad all the fun stuff is illegal in California.  The SIG P229 is now illegal to buy in California. It's not "certified" by the idiots at the CA DOJ.

http://caag.state.ca.us/firearms/forms/pdf/removed.pdf <-- the list of handguns that they've *removed* from our 'allowed list.'

We also cannot have magazines that hold more than 10 rounds. Imagine my utter joy when I saw the guy at the Glock LEO dealer open the case to reveal 3 17 round magazines. I was thrilled!

Then he said "D'oh, we have to swap these out for 10 round mags." 
I wanted to cry.


----------



## Jon (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah.... I like how the XD's boxes all say "Not Legal in CA"


anyway... what is wrong with the firearms on that list? They all seem like good guns!


----------



## MMiz (Mar 18, 2007)

"Good Guns" Hm.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 18, 2007)

It California. Go figure.


----------



## Stevo (Mar 18, 2007)

oh yeah, i almost forgot to apply the proverbial gun thread testosterone

My guns bigger than yers! 

~S~


----------



## Jon (Mar 18, 2007)

Stevo said:


> oh yeah, i almost forgot to apply the proverbial gun thread testosterone
> 
> My guns bigger than yers!
> 
> ~S~


Nice, Stevo.


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 20, 2007)

Jon said:


> Yeah.... I like how the XD's boxes all say "Not Legal in CA"
> 
> 
> anyway... what is wrong with the firearms on that list? They all seem like good guns!




Firecoins has it. It's California. :| Our DOJ has their "approved" list. Many manufacturers don't send in stuff for certification because of our stupid firearm laws.

We can get the XDs here..there's a CA legal version. but they fly off the shelves.


----------



## Jon (Mar 20, 2007)

fm_emt said:


> Firecoins has it. It's California. :| Our DOJ has their "approved" list. Many manufacturers don't send in stuff for certification because of our stupid firearm laws.
> 
> We can get the XDs here..there's a CA legal version. but they fly off the shelves.


You can... but you can't buy the 16-round mags...

I guess that is a clear reason to buy 40's and 45's... if you can't carry all that ammo anyway, might as well have better stopping power.


----------



## Luno (Mar 20, 2007)

Handgun caliber = better stopping power is a myth.  But I'm not sure that this is the place for this kind of conversation.  And Stevo, I'm not sure why guns = testosterone, perhaps you could illuminate this, when the majority of hunters that I see are fat, lazy, domesticated apes oh, I get it, it's kinda like nachos/nfl/beer = test....


----------



## Stevo (Mar 20, 2007)

i don't like handguns *Luno*, and i find many who have a fascination with them to have _little man_ syndrome

now of course, we could turn this into a nifty 2nd Amd thread if you'd like, spice it well with NRA propaganda... you know...those people who lobby the h**l outta their reps, but never have the balls to take it all before the supreemes

that's because , we could easily read into the amd that a _'well regulated militia'_ was intended as a detriment to a rouge goverment 

as such, park my blackhawk chopper and patriot missles in my back yard please,  constitutional interpetation being fair play on both sides of the issue eh?

maybe some of you grasp the complete diversion the issue really is (like abortion imho)

because meanwhile , while we knaw such savory bits of chatroom gristle , we're offing each other in far greater numbers than any terrorist group could ever dream of....

~S~


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 20, 2007)

Let's not have another one of these threads, please.

Each person is entitled to their own opinion, and each person is entitled to attempt to change another's viewpoint.  However, this is an EMS forum and NOT a firearm forum.


----------



## Luno (Mar 20, 2007)

Stevo, check your pm.


----------



## Stevo (Mar 21, 2007)

> However, this is an EMS forum and NOT a firearm forum.


God speaketh...thread dieth...





~S~


----------



## Jon (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice.

Point taken.... sorry for the off-topic posts


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 22, 2007)

ffemt8978 said:


> However, this is an EMS forum and NOT a firearm forum.




but.. but.. we're all too lazy to sign up at glocktalk.com! :-D


That being said, I picked up my Glock 17 and 600 rounds of 9mm from Cabelas on Tuesday. It's all nice & clean and I'm going to the range on Friday to put holes in paper targets. It's a great way to release some stress!


----------



## chico.medic (Mar 23, 2007)

Stevo said:


> i don't like handguns *Luno*, and i find many who have a fascination with them to have _little man_ syndrome
> ~S~



That's exactly it!  I was sitting around the house one day, admiring my man parts in the mirror and thought to myself, "Wow, I am anything but 'well endowed', I think I'll purchase a firearm and THEN I'll fell better about myself.":glare:  (And I realize that by 'little man' syndrome you were undoubtedly referring to personality.)   

I respect your point of view, but don't belittle someone because they choose to arm themselves for recreation, or protection.


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 23, 2007)

chico.medic said:


> That's exactly it!  I was sitting around the house one day, admiring my man parts in the mirror and thought to myself, "Wow, I am anything but 'well endowed', I think I'll purchase a firearm and THEN I'll fell better about myself.":glare:  (And I realize that by 'little man' syndrome you were undoubtedly referring to personality.)



It's only "little man syndrome" if they..
a)buy a .45 because of that silly "it has more stopping power" claim
b)buy a caliber like .44 magnum.. or a .454. Or that .600 Nitro Express.
c)are actually 5' 2"



and chico.medic.. it's ok to stare at your butt in the mirror, but don't tell US about it! ;D


----------



## Stevo (Mar 25, 2007)

> I respect your point of view, but don't belittle someone because they choose to arm themselves for recreation, or protection.



i don't and didn't *Chico*, and i'll not opine further, this forum apparently can't handle it

have a nice day

~S~


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 25, 2007)

I think this thread as run its course.


----------

